# How Many States/Provinces have you camped in?



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have seen a lot of the maps campers and Rv'ers put on their rigs showing where all they have camped.

Never seen any completely filled in but I have seen a few close to it. 

I haven't made it very far in my yet in my camping adventures. I've camped in three states so far - Tennessee, Mississippi, and Arkansas. 

I know the wife has camped in several states up north, as well as Canada, but I have yet to do that.

How many states or provinces have you camped in?


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

How many states have I camped in? Let's see Minnesota, Wisconsin, North Dakota, South Dakota, and Canada. We almost went beach camping with my in-laws in North Carolina. They have a family cabin near Moor head City, NC. They fish from there and cook everything they catch. I ate some fish they caught the last time I visited.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We've never left our Province. I like to stay close to home.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

antigua said:


> We've never left our Province. I like to stay close to home.


Up there you probably have enought beautiful country to not really "need" to leave though. I am sure I would want to at some point though, always fun to try new places


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

At some point yes. Michelle has been itch'n to go out east and check out PEI and Nova Scotia. Maybe in a few years but for now we'll stay close to home.


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Same here for me, we havent ventured far from home. We would like to some day, but not an easy option for us currently. If I had a map on my camper, it would be exremely bare


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been in a few places in upper New York State and mainly across Ontario.

Antigua I too want to head to the East Coast.
That will be a three week trip for me when I do decide to go!


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay let's see-
In the US-Minnesota, North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Idaho, Texas, Hawaii, Tennessee, Mississippi, Arkansas
In Canada-Saskatchewan, Manitoba and Ontario.
I think that pretty much covers it!


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds like you need one of the maps marking all those spots!


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

We've camped a lot in our state Michigan, twice up in Sault Sainte. Marie, Canada. Hoping to do another Canada trip in the next year. My wife wants to camp down in KY, during the winter and hit up the caves.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

So for me:

US - New York, Pennsylvania, Washington DC, California

Canada - Ontario, Manitoba, British Columbia, Alberta

Caribbean - St. Kitts, Saint Martin, Antigua


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> How many states or provinces have you camped in?


Thanks to your tip, you can see for yourself.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Excellent happiest! Where abouts in florida have you camped? Beach camping, or just camping down there?


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

We have camped in North and South Carolina, Florida and Mississippi. Looking at it wrote down it doesn't look like much but we'll get to add TN this year and hopefully Georgia. :yippie:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

What part of Tennessee you plan to camp at terri? We are from west TN, and I assume you will be camping in east tennessee. We dont usually venture much past nashville area, but hope to get further east someday. Gas is killing us though :bang:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

mikey said:


> Excellent happiest! Where abouts in florida have you camped? Beach camping, or just camping down there?


I've lived all my life on the coast of SC, so a vacation to another beach isn't really getting away from home for me. I've only been camping one place in Florida - Fort Wilderness (and am actually heading there again on Saturday).

95% of the time if I have the trailer hitched up, we're heading to the mountains.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

> so a vacation to another beach isn't really getting away from home for me


Must be nice :10001:

I have been to Myrtle Beach a few times. I have an aunt that lives in the spartanburg area.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, how far do we need to go back. When I was a kid, my parents took us camping all the time, but usually to the Ozarks/Branson area. We did go once to Heber Springs, Ar once. Since then a few more states. I updated my US map to include most of them.


----------

